# Wo Sounds downloaden



## Nova (18. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

Ich programmiere momentan ein Spiel in dem sich mehrere Flugzeuge bekämpfen, mit Flak-Geschützen am Boden etc.
Dazu benötige ich noch entsprechende Sounds.

Wo kann man solche Sounds downloaden?


mfg
Christian


----------



## Reality (18. Jun 2005)

Schaust du ein paar Zeilen unter deinem Thread:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=19227

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Nova (18. Jun 2005)

Hallo,

Danke!
Aber irgendwie finde ich auf der Seite nur Projekte über Projekte, aber keine Sounds?
Wo verstecken sich die denn?


mfg
Christian


----------



## Reality (18. Jun 2005)

Nova hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo verstecken sich die denn?


Na in den Spielprojekten. 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jun 2005)

Besorge dir doch ein Tool, mit dem du jeden beliebeigen Ton, der in deinem Rechner von Programmen erzeugt wird direkt vom Soundkarteneingang aufzeichnen kannst. z.B. WaveRec.
Dann guckst du mal etwas Fernsehen, gehst mal mit dem Mikro raus in die Natur, oder ziehst ein paar Geräusche aus anderen Programmen und Medien. Und dann schnippelst du dir das ganze zurecht.


----------



## Roar (18. Jun 2005)

schau mal hier: http://www.findsounds.com/ oder hier: http://www.a1freesoundeffects.com/ oder hier: http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/pir/PIRsfx.html


----------

